# Joint maker pro.....good or bad?



## Graham Orm (11 Apr 2013)

Matthias Wandel just had a rant about this on Face Book. I'd never seen one before. I think it's clever and probably has a place for hobby-ists making small intricate stuff.

The video took a few seconds to start for me so bear with it.

EDIT: Just seen the price.....now looks silly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtGW3YffYCQ


----------



## carlb40 (11 Apr 2013)

While it looks interesting, no doubt it will fail to sell. Doesn't look like you can fit a stacked dado blade on it :lol: 


I wonder if we will see a wooden version from mathew this year 

Yes the price is a bit much, but so is a lot of the Bridge city stuff.


----------



## Jacob (11 Apr 2013)

I'm anti gadgets as a rule but have to say it looks like a clever one, especially (perhaps only) for small intricate stuff as Graham says.
The idea of moving the workpiece rather than the tool gets less attractive the bigger it gets.


----------



## Peter Gee (11 Apr 2013)

non vale la pena...


----------



## Jacob (11 Apr 2013)

Strewth! I didn't notice the price. I thought £150 ish max. :roll: 
What a waste of money!


----------



## Graham Orm (11 Apr 2013)

carlb40":ufzf3hn4 said:


> While it looks interesting, no doubt it will fail to sell. Doesn't look like you can fit a stacked dado blade on it :lol:
> 
> 
> I wonder if we will see a wooden version from mathew this year
> ...



Only UK versions Carl, you can fit a dado head to the US version no problem :lol: :lol: 

The point of Matthias's rant was that he was fed up of people asking him that question and if he could improve on it. He said there is already a better version available, it's called a table saw. =D>


----------



## DTR (11 Apr 2013)

Clever idea, although something tells me it's not a new one


----------



## MIGNAL (11 Apr 2013)

Grayorm":3r484s6o said:


> carlb40":3r484s6o said:
> 
> 
> > While it looks interesting, no doubt it will fail to sell. Doesn't look like you can fit a stacked dado blade on it :lol:
> ...



Exactly! That's why Matthias built his contraption that features a band blade with wooden wheels. The predecessor to it (the metal wheeled and metal framed Bandsaw) was so much inferior. :roll:


----------



## Graham Orm (11 Apr 2013)

MIGNAL":ugm0g59a said:


> Grayorm":ugm0g59a said:
> 
> 
> > carlb40":ugm0g59a said:
> ...



=D> =D> Good point!!!


----------



## bugbear (11 Apr 2013)

I tend to view Bridge city more as a source of ideas than a source of tools.

Interesting stuff.

BugBear


----------



## No skills (11 Apr 2013)

Initial reactions from a rather sleepy me...

Whats that black thing? oh...  

Its a wood working aid for less able bodied people, great idea. =D> 

(wakes up a bit) Oh you are ******* joking #-o 

Have you ever seen the pictures of the stereotypical alien with big head, tiny skinny body with no muscle and just a couple of fingers on its hands??? yes folks that is the wood worker of the future, thanks to stuff like this.

On a less sour note - I'd imagine it wood be very handy for the box and minatures markets, but not at the ******* price. Now wheres the kettle...


----------



## GazPal (12 Apr 2013)

I recall seeing a workshop device that was very similar to this years ago at a trade exhibition, but - for the life of me - can't recall the name, or who made it. I think it was very probably by "Hobbies" and intended for the model aeroplane maker's market.


----------



## custard (12 Apr 2013)

What people spend their money on is their business, the only concern comes when newbies might think they need fancy kit to achieve decent results...they don't.

I've used a few Bridge City tools, and one or two, like this,

http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/ ... ule-2.html

or this,

http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/ ... maker.html

and even this,

http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/ ... yment.html

I've found myself using over and over again.

But mostly they've been amusing novelties which detracted from the real task and ended up on Ebay!


----------



## John Brown (12 Apr 2013)

This came up a year or so ago, and someone on these forums knocked up a home-made version using a Japanese saw blade. I remember thinking at the time that it might be a good system for cutting fret slots, with a bit of modification.


----------



## John Brown (12 Apr 2013)

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/poor-man-s-joint-master-t40781.html


----------



## Jelly (12 Apr 2013)

No skills":2ahy1hoa said:


> Initial reactions from a rather sleepy me...
> 
> Whats that black thing? oh...
> 
> ...



Lucky no-one can afford one then isn't it?

What is wrong with learning to use a hand-saw properly anyway... $2700 (so £1750) would buy you a hell of a lot of one to one tuition!


----------



## No skills (12 Apr 2013)

Jelly":1jlejuf0 said:


> What is wrong with learning to use a hand-saw properly anyway... $2700 (so £1750) would buy you a hell of a lot of one to one tuition!



Too right, spend £100 on some saws and files - spend a couple of days with somebody learning to sharpen and cut with them - with the remaining 1500 odd go on holiday.


----------



## marcus (16 Apr 2013)

You want to watch your fingers on that!


----------

